# Hoo hoo analysis for our two Toggs? (Pics Included)



## Cadillac Jill (May 2, 2011)

I was wondering if some of you veterans would mind rendering opinions on whether our two Toggenburg does are pregnant. We're pretty sure they are, but we're really new to this and some extra assurance would be welcome.

They are both one year old FFs, and were bred 13 weeks ago. It was late in the season (last week of January), but they were both displaying signs of heat.

I'm sorry the pics aren't very clear. Every time I get near them they want to get really close and socialize. The only time I can get a close look at their backsides is at feeding time, so I have to work quickly and take what I can get.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 2, 2011)

#1 - I'm gonna go ahead and say yes... doesn't have all the normal smileys.

#2 is kind of hard to tell... but when I take it into paint and invert the colors, I don't see the typical smileys either... SOO.... I'm gonna go ahead and say yes for her too!


----------



## Ariel301 (May 3, 2011)

Yes on the first one, can't tell on the second.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 3, 2011)

Yes, on the first one, harder to tell on the second one, but I also, think yes on her.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (May 3, 2011)

If they showed signs of heat and now they are not..I would say yes! 

Ariel is the pro here!! lol...So I would trust her judgement!!


----------



## elevan (May 3, 2011)

Here's a detailed description of the Pooch Test 

Note there aren't any pictures to go along with the description but if you look at enough pictures of goats backsides or your own goat's backsides you should be able to figure it out.


----------



## carolinagirl (May 3, 2011)

Does this work for sheep too?


----------



## Cadillac Jill (May 3, 2011)

Thank you so much for your help! That's exactly the news I was hoping to hear. The doe in the dark pic looks pretty much like the other one, and she was in full-on standing heat when bred, so I'm feeling pretty confident now.

I can't wait for our little ones to arrive. When I spend time on here looking at all the pictures of baby goats, I know how other women must feel when they shop for shoes and handbags.


----------



## elevan (May 3, 2011)

carolinagirl said:
			
		

> Does this work for sheep too?


Don't know...


----------



## elevan (May 3, 2011)

Cadillac Jill said:
			
		

> When I spend time on here looking at all the pictures of baby goats, I know how other women must feel when they shop for shoes and handbags.


_
where's the like button on here..._


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 3, 2011)

Cadillac Jill said:
			
		

> When I spend time on here looking at all the pictures of baby goats, I know how other women must feel when they shop for shoes and handbags.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 3, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Cadillac Jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> > When I spend time on here looking at all the pictures of baby goats, I know how other women must feel when they shop for shoes and handbags.


----------



## whetzelmomma (May 5, 2011)

I swear on a bale of alfalfa, I'm going to document each of my does coochies... pregnant and not pregnant. lol Then I'll just match old photos. I know. It's brilliant. You can thank me later. lol


----------



## PJisaMom (May 5, 2011)

whetzelmomma said:
			
		

> I swear on a bale of alfalfa, I'm going to document each of my does coochies... pregnant and not pregnant. lol Then I'll just match old photos. I know. It's brilliant. You can thank me later. lol


Brilliant.


----------

